# modprobe zaptel: Unknown symbol crc_ccitt_table [SOLVED]

## JonW

I'm adding a generic X100P clone to my Asterisk box, so I have emerged zaptel, libpri, and Asterisk (all version 1.0.0.)

Zaptel compiles (with USE="devfs26") once I've corrected a syntax error in /usr/include/linux/ixjuser.h (as per http://lists.digium.com/pipermail/asterisk-users/2004-August/059263.html.) 

The trouble is, when I modprobe zaptel, I get:-

```
server root # modprobe zaptel

FATAL: Error inserting zaptel (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1/misc/zaptel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

dmesg

<snip>

zaptel: Unknown symbol crc_ccitt_table
```

I'm using a vanilla 2.6.8.1 kernel with devfs. I've had a look through the bugs, but I'm not sure if this is supported (yet.) Any help is greatly appreciated.Last edited by JonW on Mon Oct 11, 2004 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JonW

For the benefit of the archive, it turns out that this error is resolved by having CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y (or m) in the kernel .config file. Thanks to Chris on the asterisk users mailing list for pointing that out.

----------

## GamesBond

If I do the change to the kernel file you mentioned it will prevent Asterisk from compiling. Doesn't seem like the right solution if it would fix zaptel but breaks *?

In file included from chan_phone.c:36:

/usr/include/linux/ixjuser.h:353: error: syntax error before ',' token

make[1]: *** [chan_phone.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/asterisk-1.0.0/work/asterisk-1.0.0/channels'

make: *** [subdirs] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-misc/asterisk-1.0.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 63, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed

----------

## JonW

The error you're getting is similar to the one I was getting before I made any change to my .config file.

Line 353 of your /usr/include/linux/ixjuser.h should look like this:-

```
IXJ_CADENCE_ELEMENT __user, *ce;
```

I don't see how a kernel config file change can affect how another module compiles (but then, I'm a newbie!)

Cheers,

Jon

----------

